
Ask HN: How to motivate friends - danielscrubs
So I&#x27;ve started a project with two friends. This project consumes me to that degree that I&#x27;m working 40 hours on the project + 40 hours on my normal 9-5 per week.<p>Now my two friends, one is a marketing professional and the other is a developer joined the project.<p>I finished a MVP (the other developer works on a different product) and would like to push it out. This is where the trouble started. I thought when we had an MVP the marketing guy would start creating content on a blog, get some social media traction, and create videos to showcase the product.<p>I&#x27;ve tried to talk to him about it, that he just needs to put in some hours, that I don&#x27;t care if it&#x27;s not perfect, I trust him with what should be done. Whenever we have a drink together he seems passionate about the project. He always have a positive attitude. I try to get him involved by asking what should be done next on my side or what goalposts he has.<p>I kind of understand him, he has a normal, good life. But right now he down-prioritises the product constantly, he might put in one hour per week iff we meet up over coffee.<p>When I speak with him I just get the response that I work too much and that he will get to it in due time or deflects the issue.<p>So my question is: how do I motivate a friend that says he is passionate but not putting in enough effort? I mean right now, even admitting to not having time would be fine.
======
abhikhar
I think you are wasting your time on him. Friends may or may not have same
ambition and priorities as you. Better pay some one to get this job done
otherwise you may loose close friend too.

